# What was the first internet site you Became a member of ?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

mine was my space


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't remember now it might have been a Good Charlotte web forum or neopets, those are the first I remember posting on and required an account.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There was an old time radio Yahoo group, and baseballboards.com, both in 1999 I think. Those were the first I really followed and posted in, who knows if I had a technical account somewhere in '98 (the first year I was online).

No idea why it took me so long to join SAS.

Edit: Actually I remember my first account on the internet was with Crosswinds.net, a free web host. Pretty much the first thing I did when I went on the internet in a computer lab was upload a website I'd made offline at home.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't recall the name of it but there was some old forum I think for a TV show it was one of those old designed websites where the person has some writing in like red color and than you have to scroll down the sides to find the forum or what ever they called it back then. Far as one I actually remember, Myspace.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Probably Hotmail or some other email service, if that counts.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I think it was Yahoo. My oldest email. For fun it was Habbo if I can remember. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> Probably Hotmail or some other email service, if that counts.


I think mine would have been a hotmail account too - I still use it.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I think the first thing I ever registered too on the internet was for a hotmail account. In terms of playing games it was probably club penguin back in the day lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Excaliber said:


> I think the first thing I ever registered too on the internet was for a hotmail account. In terms of playing games it was probably club penguin back in the day lol.


I've still got a few of the first emails my son sent me when he was little. I'm a very sentimental person - but when they changed to Outlook or whatever it is I think I lost a couple. Really annoyed me when that happened.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Yahoo if email counts, otherwise this forum.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Probably either Yahoo! or Switchboard.com (an online directory). They both had message boards back then. Switchboard was where I met my first troll who started mocking, harassing, and stalking me around the Internet. Two other sites I belonged to around the same time were a Q&A community, KnowPost.com, and an Enneagram-related message board. I got mercilessly trolled off the latter by the regular users, and the troll from Switchboard followed me to KnowPost and tried getting me in trouble there too. He attempted the same by impersonating me on the Yahoo! message boards but I was able to prove I didn't go by the same username there. Did I forget to mention one of the regulars on the Enneagram message board posted under my username while trolling the site, too? Plus another troll from Switchboard, and one of the regulars from the Enneagram message board (two different people), followed me to OpenDiary.com and trolled me there, and a guy I pissed off on KnowPost posted nasty messages in my GeoCities guestbooks and followed me to Stories.com (now Writing.com) and harassed me there for a year before losing interest. (I had to make my writing private on OpenDiary and Stories.com for a while to try to get rid of them all.)

That was my experience in just my first year or so online. (I'm leaving a lot out.) After twenty years of that it's pretty obvious why I don't engage in conversations with people much anymore. I started off on what I thought were good terms with everybody I mentioned above. I guess I just attract a certain type.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea. It's been more than 20 years. I barely remember my first internet days. I just have a vague memory of going down to the local Best Buy and spending more money than I'd ever spent at one time and filling my car up with the PC, the huge, bulky, heavy CRT, the printer. And then there was the chair and the desk. I actually think my first computer kind of sat around mostly unused for some time when I first acquired it. I was still mostly watching TV. I kind of just played around with it from time to time for probably the first 6 months before I really dove in.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I believe it was Hotmail, way back in 97 or 98.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Either Yahoo or Hotmail. 

AOL would be my very first, although not a website per say.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Gaming forum for the game Soulbringer. I suppose I must have had an email address in order to register there, and if so it was likely Hotmail.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have no idea. It's been more than 20 years. I barely remember my first internet days. I just have a vague memory of going down to the local Best Buy and spending more money than I'd ever spent at one time and filling my car up with the PC, the huge, bulky, heavy CRT, the printer. And then there was the chair and the desk. I actually think my first computer kind of sat around mostly unused for some time when I first acquired it. I was still mostly watching TV. I kind of just played around with it from time to time for probably the first 6 months before I really dove in.


 Also, AOL's integrated message boards were convenient at the time, since I used AOL and everything was integrated into the AOL interface (which was nice and convenient for people who were not all that tech savvy, like myself). So I spent probably a large amount of time on AOL message boards in the early years and I guess I missed them after I left AOL and gradually branched out to forums.


----------



## Duplo (Oct 24, 2016)

Mine was Hotmail.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Probably ICQ...around 1999. Only because my high school graduating class kept in touch that way.

I'd been using the internet since 1996 until then, but I don't remember actually signing up for anything other than Email-based Internet fan clubs, and the first one was definitely a Beatles fan club sometime in '96 or '97. I used to contribute articles from old magazines I had lying around.

For the most part, I just used AOL and some internet sites to read soccer and auto racing news.

After 2000, things then picked up. I remember signing up to Gamespot, Robotech.com, and other pop culture interests.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Mine was definitely the HerInteractive.com forums. They're a small indie company that makes Nancy Drew PC games. My sisters and I were huge fans of those games as kids, and we actually still play them now as adults for nostalgia's sake.
I wonder if those forums still exist today. I wonder if my account still exists???? O.O


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have my hotmail account still active since 1997, I still have an email from that date, and look upon it with nostalgia, prior to that I am not sure of any website that required a registration that had held an interest to me enough to create one. It really is hard to recall that far back though, a lot of these sites just were not that relevant and memorable. We are speaking of 20+ years, I probably have something earlier, but just don't remember it.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yahoo email


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hotmail, ICQ and another anxiety site that was called Tapir.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Pretty sure it was https://www.delphiforums.com/index.ptt Also could have been the https://adaa.org/ forum.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

It might have been Nationstates. You got to generate a country, and then you'd get "news updates" from your fictional country every so often. Good times.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I signed up at Yahoo to play online chess and other games. I also used it to go to Yahoo chat rooms (while my parents were out of the house). I remember sneaking into a sex chat room on Yahoo, which was nowhere near as hot as I thought it would be. Then I signed up for ICQ. Those are the only ones I remember from the really early days (mid-late 90s), but there might have been more.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Probably Yahoo.... or Geocities. :lol


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Netlog. Kinda like Skyrock and stuff like that. Basic account page with images and forum like sharing.

I see Geocities being mentioned and I actually liked it. It was simple and user friendly.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Regrettably GameFAQs.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

habbo or hotmail, or an email site in our country..

Idk


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Noimportant said:


> I see Geocities being mentioned and I actually liked it. It was simple and user friendly.


It was. I had no experience with html and I was able to put together a page without much effort at all. I mean, it was just a basic page with links to things that I liked - mostly bands/musicians - but it was a pretty cool little site/tool for the time. I think it was the first thing I recall disappearing from the internet that I remember feeling a little sad about.


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

CeltAngel said:


> It was. I had no experience with html and I was able to put together a page without much effort at all. I mean, it was just a basic page with links to things that I liked - mostly bands/musicians - but it was a pretty cool little site/tool for the time. I think it was the first thing I recall disappearing from the internet that I remember feeling a little sad about.


Geocities was back when the websites had visitors counters on the lower end of the page (000135 visitors) or such things. It was nice. I was also sad when I saw that it had been removed form the internet. There are a few recollections of it, as I had researched how to access any remains from Geocities (Can't find it right now...). It was pretty much my introduction to the internet. Also, there weren't any intrusive ads or auto-play videos. It was smooth and relaxed, with some animations on the pages.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Noimportant said:


> Geocities was back when the websites had visitors counters on the lower end of the page (000135 visitors) or such things. It was nice. I was also sad when I saw that it had been removed form the internet. There are a few recollections of it, as I had researched how to access any remains from Geocities (Can't find it right now...). It was pretty much my introduction to the internet. Also, there weren't any intrusive ads or auto-play videos. It was smooth and relaxed, with some animations on the pages.


I loved Geocities, I remember spending hours browsing through the multitude of pages there. I had one I created as well, a really basic one but I really enjoyed making it. Japan had Geocities up until 2019, but I think it is all but gone now. There is a back up of a lot of sites from the original geocities though, www.oocities.org which you can find a lot of that fun nostalgic gewdness on. You might even find your old page there.

One site which I now enjoy, that offers ad free web sites that are not intrusive is www.neocities.org - which is attempting to bring back the old style of the web where people created their own pages - my own home on the web is there zbox.neocities.org - admittedly nothing spectacular but intentionally made to fit the old style internet theme. If you would like to browse a ton of personal homepages, I find the best search engine for doing so is www.wiby.me - which really brings back some of that old internet feel. I can spend a couple of hours just hitting their "surprise me" link to hop on a ton of random webpages. I'll sometimes load up windows 98 and browse that site, ya know, for the complete experience :lol


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Rocketmail in early '97 followed by a "chileheads" mailing list (people into growing chiles/chillies). I'd just come from BBSes (that didn't really do FidoNet) so it was amazing connecting with folks globally. Had pepper seeds sent to me from all over the world. Good times.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I think it was Paranormal Australia when I was 11, not counting Hotmail which was about the same time. I’ve had the same embarrassing email address since I joined that. I have others, but that is my main one, so it’s easier to keep using it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

For me, it was Hotmail.com for msn messenger, and some forums for cars that I can't remember the names of right now. SuperHonda was one of them, but the primary reason I joined that one was for the 18+ section it had... Yeah, I am a weirdo.


----------



## watchful1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> mine was my space


----------



## watchful1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Usenet in the 80s but it was no good from home unless you absolutely had to access it. We had an 800 baud modem and downloading was painful. Start your modem and go eat dinner…We had some forums available at work and of course, colossal cave adventure after 5 PM or before 8 AM. Then more online forums developed, not sure when it went beyond Usenet but I’m pretty sure that the ones that were more social probably had there own controls. We used it to access the national weather service but going to the weather channel was far faster. My first email outside of work was Netscape but I may have gotten Yahoo around the same time. Chat was the first disturbing development because it was like a room full of people all talking at once.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yeah, probably Hotmail.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

crazybone.com It was a game site but also an email inbox. this is the only mention i can find of it online...guess it wasnt very popular.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Probably ninemsn. Circa 2000


----------

